# Cater Borther Trucks



## hunteman (Dec 27, 2007)

I am building several WSL heavy duty flat cars. I need the Carter Brothers trucks for these cars. Ozark's web page says their version of the trucks are "out of stock." Does anyone know of another source or ideas to convert other WSL trucks to the solid wooden beam version of the Carter Brothers trucks?


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

I'd drop Ozark a mail, they are slowly adding the Hartford line of products, no doubt they can give you an idea of when they will become available.

Alan


----------

